# ford 1320 front tires



## jmlemon (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a 1995 ford 1320 with its original tires which need replaced. i have been unable to find any tre that will work with out spending alot of money changing the rims. the current tire is a firestone product size 6.5x10 3 rib 4 ply tire. anyone know how to locate a solution to my problem or a place that definitly has that size? thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Try Tucker's Tire Co. in Tennessee. They have a huge inventory of tractor tires, and may have what you are looking for. You can contact them thru the internet.

Gempler's.com has 7.50 x 10 tri rib tires with a 6-ply rating. I would guess that this size tire would fit your rims. Might rub.... 

If you have some time, keep an eye on ebay. You'll probably find the tire you are looking for there.


----------

